# Bosch 4100 vs Ridgid 4511 vs JET 708100



## wwhobbes (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, there are no end of table saw discussions here and elsewhere, but I (think I) have narrowed down my options and would like specific guidance. I'm looking to pick up a saw in the next week, likely from HD (with their current tool sale) or Lowes (who seems willing to match HD). I'm relatively new to woodworking and expect to mostly tackle small furniture items (e.g., shelves, benches, etc). TS will likely reside in the garden garage (where there should be enough room for any of the saws), unless I end up putting in a dust system in the basement. Although I hoped to pick up a TS for ~$250, I've pretty much given that up as reviews for saws in that range appear less than optimal. I can probably pick up the Bosch for ~$450 and would expect the Ridgid or Jet for ~$100 more. The portability of the Bosch looks good, but for my needs, I'm guessing I can set the Jet on rollers, and I have no need to take the saw to a job site. The weight of the Ridgid does worry me however as I'm unlikely to get much help in moving/setting it up. So, given all of the above, what's your experience with the above saws and recommendation?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the Bosch 4000*

There isn't anything I don't like about it, 4000 is an earlier version. The fence is accurate and easy to set, the side and rear extensions provide support and are easy to use. The saw's table is made of aluminum and therefore, it's portable. It has adequate power for ripping const 2xs, if you take your time. Blade is quality. Dust collection is good with the blade surround. Switch is handy on the left. all in all, a good saw, not a great saw. Mine cost $500 on sale.:smile: bill


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I know that you can manage the setup of any of the saws. I have had to do it by myself before and just made things to make the set up easier like using stands to help lift or hold the cast iron wings, etc. 
Have you given any consideration to rip capacity that you want or need?
The Ridgid HD or Delta Lowes models will allow greater rip capacity and will also be considerably quieter.
Do you have access to 220 volts?
Bobby


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You're comparing two different classes of saw. If you need portability, the advantages of a portable are obvious, but if you don't need that advantage, there aren't any other significant pros with a portable. The hybrids have a larger working surface, more mass and stability, quieter induction motors with more torque, smoother drive mechanisms, larger capacities, and will likely hold up better in the long run and have better resale value. Once setup you should have no problems rolling either of the big saws around your shop as needed.

As for the two hybrids, both are serviceable entry level full size saws. The Jet has stamped steel wings vs the solid granite wings of the R4511. Both fences seem functional, but neither is at the level of a Biesemeyer....I think my preference would be for the steel fence of the Ridgid. The Ridgid has cabinet mounted trunnions which add mass, and are easier to reach and align. The Ridgid also has an enclosed base, larger handwheels, a riving knife, and a longer warranty. Both have wheels. The Jet has a more proven track record. Just from listing out the features, it seems to me the R4511 offers more for the money. The granite top is one possible question mark....

Good luck and please keep us updated about your decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## wwhobbes (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

No 220V. Starting out with some pine 1x12; hope to progress onto hardwoods.

Safety is obviously a consideration. Does the Ridgid or Jet come with riving knives?

Are extensions such as a router table available for any of them?

I'm not finding the Jet locally so that may drop out...


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I use the bosch as my portable saw when trimming houses, and it's okay. It's not even close in accuracy as the rigid. I own the rigid ts3650 and that is the workhorse in my modest shop. The fence is the most accurate in it's class, and has provided me with trouble free service for over 5 years now. There is no reason to upgrade to a beisimeyer or other fence system with it. Bench dog offers a cast iron wing with a router table built into it that will work with most cabinet/contractor saws.

As a sidenote, the rigid comes with a mobile base kit.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Jet and PM has a 20% off sale right now. You can order them from Woodcraft I know. I personally don't like the lower end Jet products. Just giving you my honest opinion. I would prefer the Delta with built in mobile base and a little better dust collection than before. It is smooth and quiet. You can easily add a router extension wing. I only recommend this saw because it fits where you want to buy and the basic price range. I think the T2 fence is a good fence as well. 

If you out grow the saw you can easily sell it and move up to a 3hp cabinet saw.

Bobby


----------



## wwhobbes (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Julian & Bobby. Bobby - tough to beat HD's 25-30%. Leaning towards the Ridgid.


----------



## wwhobbes (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. I just stopped at HD and purchased the Ridgid TS ($599) along with the Jointer/Planer ($429) for $728 delivered. Sadly, additional 10% discounts would not stack.


----------

